# 24" Valparaiso, Indiana



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome! thats all i can say, my first real snow.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy ****...

Nice pics

Why do your plow lights look so jacked up?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

wow nice pics....and a crap load of snow. Im going to delete my thread now


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

I found marge simpson while plowing a driveway


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think we need more pictures of the truck pushing all that snow


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

BladeScape;743521 said:


> Holy ****...
> 
> Nice pics
> 
> Why do your plow lights look so jacked up?


What do you mean?


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Plowing Chesterton/Valpo/Portage*

what's up brother....i'll try add some more pics of the storm below....
















this was picture was taken at 4:30pm on Tuesday after work....








my wife got home from work @ 7:30pm Tuesday...so her vehicle didn't have any snow on it and i took this picture around 9:00am Wed.









Hopefully this pics will work....not sure if i did this right...


----------



## valpoguy (Jan 19, 2009)

Are you working or on the books? I looks like we have a big job down in Morocco, which is 697 territory. 

Nice pics as well, There was a crapload of snow wasn't there


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

yea...but wait till saturday when it is supposed to be 50 degrees...it will be a huge mess here...check your private messages.


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

poor quality video of using the V-Blade to push 15-20" of snow at the Masonic Lodge in Chesterton, Indiana....


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Wow*

how many hours did you guys put in ,,, in valpo,,,,??? i guess i need to gets me a job in valpo to make more moneypayup, we didnt get but a couple of flurries here in hammond,,,,


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*Lake effect*

Gotta love lake effect!! Hit everyone twice, gas stations and townhomes 3-4 times. payup Drifiting was a PITA. I passed a city truck on its side in a ditch and some roads I was plowing snow with the blade all the way up! The warm up this weekend will be nice but Im not looking forward to the mess that is going to occur. Tom said colder is behind this warmup with a stormy pattern ahead.

Timberseal, I passed one of your trucks plowing a lot at Napoleon and Cambel. I think its a bar/restaurant?

Well its time for some invoicing and much needed sleep!

John


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

GSShelper;744204 said:


> how many hours did you guys put in ,,, in valpo,,,,??? i guess i need to gets me a job in valpo to make more moneypayup, we didnt get but a couple of flurries here in hammond,,,,


We put in 22 hrs with 3 trucks running.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Those v-plows stack real nice. Nice pics.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

clncut;744296 said:


> Gotta love lake effect!! Hit everyone twice, gas stations and townhomes 3-4 times. payup Drifiting was a PITA. I passed a city truck on its side in a ditch and some roads I was plowing snow with the blade all the way up! The warm up this weekend will be nice but Im not looking forward to the mess that is going to occur. Tom said colder is behind this warmup with a stormy pattern ahead.
> 
> Timberseal, I passed one of your trucks plowing a lot at Napoleon and Cambel. I think its a bar/restaurant?
> 
> ...


Hey John

Fun wasn't it  about 36 hours of plowing here. We plow the dash parking lot and the new c21 building right there so yep that was me. That snow was relentless. I think it was putting down about 3 inches an hour for a bit there. On the radio (IN105 anyway) they kept saying all of Valpo was shut down but the Chicago Dash was clear and running with the buses lined up ready to go. I wanted a plug damnit


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

I went out at 10:00pm on Tuesday night and i know the other guys had been out since around 8:00am in Chesterton. We finished up at 9:00am Wed. then went back out at 10:00pm Wed. for clean up. I was only out about 8-9 hours, but the others probably had around 20-30 hrs. from Tuesday day till Wednesday night.....gotta love it.....


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

8am tuesday to about 9pm last night here. I was absolutely beat.

Picked up another nice account though yesterday.... someone wasn't doing their job appearantly. We bid it back in the fall but they went with the cheaper guy. Called me yesterday "hoping" we could finish out the season for them wesport


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

if anyone out there in valpo needs snow piles moved, or piles stacked higher we will be available starting friday morning. we have finished all of our lots tonight. 4 loaders with huge snow buckets make quick work of things. will charge a very fair hourly rate. can contact me at 219-707-7715. 

greg


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

hows that Hummer push snow? guess its pretty good sine theyre heavy, powerful, heavy frame etc.. neat pics! Ive NEVER plowed anything over 5" in the last 3 years :/ I cant wait for the day till i get to "work" one of our diesel F350s in some real snow! Ive never made a big snow pile or snow bank, never had the truck even "feel" like its pushing anything substantial yet. 

Id love to get a pile so big in window to the side that its manhandling the truck lol.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

timberseal;744458 said:


> 8am tuesday to about 9pm last night here. I was absolutely beat.
> 
> Picked up another nice account though yesterday.... someone wasn't doing their job appearantly. We bid it back in the fall but they went with the cheaper guy. Called me yesterday "hoping" we could finish out the season for them wesport


did you ever get my message on that account in Kouts you called me on? I tried returning your phone call but your message box was full, probably from all those accounts your picking up!! payup


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry John.. I didn't realize you called me back. Message box is too damn small  Kouts was too far to do just a driveway.


----------



## GSShelper (Nov 16, 2008)

*im Jealous*

i got 0 hours in ,,,,,,we didnt get squat here in lake county,, maybe ill try to get a job ot there by you guys.........lol sounds like u guy had fun....

xysport


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

actually it was kinda fun...at one time early Wed. morning i was in a subdivision and i was plowing a road approx. 1/8 mile long that had a 3 1/2 to 4 foot snow drift down the entire road. I blasted through it a couple times with the wings of the "V" folded back and then a couple times with the blade angled. Wish i had someone riding with me to film that...would've been great...


----------



## tuscanvalley (Oct 26, 2006)

I plow in michigan City . Here is pictures of 18 inchs wed morning.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

*Storm Fri/Sat*

So what do you guys think? Are we going to get anything plowable? The storm looked bigger yesterday and now the weather guys are starting to down play it a bit for our area!:realmad: Today is my birthday and it would be a great gift to get some plowable snow! I guess we will wait and see.

John


----------



## ibew697 (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope so!!! I was just watching channel 7 and Jerry Taft showed a "snow model" for our area and it put us around the 5" mark for tonight and a few more inches on Saturday. At the end of his broadcast he stated that N.W. Indiana might see a few additional inches of lake effect.....we'll see!!


----------



## holleys (Feb 22, 2009)

and of course the weather guys are wrong. We barely got 2" out of a storm that was supposed to bring over 6"!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

just got in from finishing up my accounts. plowed about 3/4 of them mostly due to drifting. Big dissapointment out of what was supposed to be a 4-8 inch storm. At least I was able to get out and play a lil bit payup

John


----------

